# Do you like The Goat Spot? Then lets help out!!!



## freedomstarfarm

We all benefit an incredible amount from The Goat Spot. 
Stacey pays for it herself in addition to keeping it up and running!! 
I feel she should have help paying for the fees!

I understand that money is real hard for most right now.

I feel that if people send what they can afford when they can afford we can help insure that The Goat Spot never goes away. 

I am waiting to hear from Stacey how she would like us to make donations. Remember any amount is better than none!

I will repost when I have the info on how to donate. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## liz

Logan...this is extremely sweet of you :hug:


----------



## coltrule

I really would..at the moment i'm BROKE..but when i get some money it would be very good


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle

Maybe it wouldn't hurt to set up a pay pal account and put a donate button on the top menu. For the number of users there are here, it would only require a nominal donation from those willing to help out.


----------



## nubians2

Thank you Stacey for making all this happen and yes I will help.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Of course, we did paypal under Stacey's name or email for someone's sick goat before. Maybe she can till do that?


----------



## Randi

Did it, Done it, gonna do it again!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I don't have a way at the moment to add a PayPal button - plus I never needed help in this area before. And I hope its only a temp need


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Temporary need or not. I truly appreciate what I get from The Goat Spot and wouldn't mind contributing when I can. There is no reason that you should have to pay for us all to enjoy! Figure out a Paypal account and let me know where I can send some money. Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## StaceyRosado

well I have a paypal use the donate button on my website http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Also if you would prefer to send a check you can PM me for a address to send Stacey a check.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Do it as a gift?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Yes I just did a gift thru PayPal and if you choose personal and send as a gift then no one looses any money. Otherwise they take a small precent to process.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I created a DONATE button on my website http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/ you can choose the amount.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Cool thanks! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

It's a great idea!


----------



## liz

The button works GREAT!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I do believe that you dont even have to be a paypal member but can use your credit card through the donate button. It just goes to my paypal account. So nifty


----------



## liz

Yep...it works with credit or debit


----------



## Kfin

I think this is a good idea. I will donate next week when I have some money lol.

I keep up a horse foaling website that is used all over the world, and It cost me monthly to keep it up also. I have had people ask if they can donate but I never did set up a donate button. I might do that to help me out with keeping the site up. It averages almost 200 hits per day. And even high in the foaling season.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I had never thought about how this site was running or funded. Once I realized it was all Stacey I started this thread. 

Kassie, I think it is a good idea!
Not everyone has the ability to donate but those who can and want to would most likely be glad that you if a donate button to your horse site.


----------



## Trace

Stacey - I just sent a paypal donation - forgot to put a note on it. It will be from ctbrit.

Thanks for running the site.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes I did get it - thank you so much everyone :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Great idea! I have should have some ebay auctions ending on Sunday--will donate through paypal when I get paid


----------



## nubians2

Sent mine this morning


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Hope you got mine to. I love TGS would be lost with out it. Thanks Stacey for all the hard work you put into this place.


----------



## Randi

> I love TGS would be lost with out it. Thanks Stacey for all the hard work you put into this place.


Ditto


----------



## StaceyRosado

Yes Joanie I did.


----------



## KW Farms

That is awesome Stacey! When I get some time, i'd love to donate a little bit. Maybe we could make this thread a sticky?


----------



## luvmyherd

Yes! keep it around and up top. We cannot donate now. ((Hubby unemployed for 2 years and just paid $13/bale for alfalfa. (Up from $7 last year.))
I am new here and wondered how this was funded with no advertising/pop-ups etc. (Thank god.) I love it here; do _*NOT*_ want it to go away and will help out when I can. :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado

if you donated already via paypal or the Donate button on my website PLEASE contact me via email and let me know what your paypal email addy is and what your user name is.

I need it so that you can be properly entered into the fundraiser drawing on July 1st

See this topic: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=21771


----------



## StaceyRosado

ok I think I got everyone nubians2 just PM me your name so I can match it up with the name on the donation (I believe I figured it out but I want to me 100% sure so that its all fair - thanks so much 



If you cant donate thats ok -- just saying how much you appreciate TGS means a lot to me. I put a lot of my life into this site and keeping it the way it is (cant do it without my moderators though!) and I have put countless hours and love into it. Just makes me feel appreciated when I know you appreciate something Ive provided. :grouphug: 

Now its not just me providing it - you can thank those who are contributing to keeping it alive and thriving


----------



## jduwall

Hey all,,,just got back from a conference. :sigh: Couldn't wait to get back on the site...  This is facebook are my comp hangout...I would be happy to donate...just sent some via the Donate button....

I am ok with paying a yearly fee this site to totally worth it... :grouphug: :leap: :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Jen you are so sweet thank you

no yearly fees will be instituted but I appreciate that you love the place that much  

If I can get enough donations I may get the forum moved to a better site - Ive wanted to do that for a long while so we will see how things go and if I can find someone to help me and the budget is there for it


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain

StaceyRoop said:


> Jen you are so sweet thank you
> 
> no yearly fees will be instituted but I appreciate that you love the place that much
> 
> If I can get enough donations I may get the forum moved to a better site - Ive wanted to do that for a long while so we will see how things go and if I can find someone to help me and the budget is there for it


Hey Stacey- I am a member of another group that is hosted on proboards. I really like the format, it is similar to this site but with some differences. Anyways, just thought I'd share the link with you in case you are interested. And, it's free. 
http://proboards.com/


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Done! Happy to help  The goat spot is definately worth it!! :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum

Been out of town, out of the loop.....just saw this thread, great idea! Stacey, I will send my donation via paypal tomorrow! Thanks for all you do, my boys would have never made it without this site!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Thank you all who have donated to keeping TGS running. If I havent personally thanked you then do email me to give me your username so I can put you on the list for the custom pet portrait raffle.


----------



## Dreamchaser

How much does it cost to run this thing? Not trying to be nosey, just needed some perspective.


----------



## StaceyRosado

its less then 20.00 a month -- I really dont notice it because they just bill my credit card. I would have to check into the exact break down. But its not much


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Just want to point out again that Stacey is not asking for money.* 
I just feel that she shouldn't have to pay for it all herself along with all of her time keeping it running. 
*Please don't feel any pressure to donate but if you can and want to thats wonderful.*
You can donate on Stacey's website on the PayPal donate button on her home page.

Big thanks to all of those that have donated! :clap:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Cool! I wil have to wait until next month though. I ordered $500 worth of grain this month to stock up a little before feed goes up too much more. So I'm a bit strapped right now with that and my kidding season starting this month. ;P


----------



## goatgrammy

yes!! is the best place to learn and you such helpful and caring goat pals
i am in just let me know what i can do.


----------



## Tolers Boers

I have only found this site and already love it just wish i knew how to upload photos and include pics in posts or emails. yes we all feel the crunch of the economy and we worry about feeding this winter. we have only started our herd. post a follow up and i will do what i can maybe proceeds from eggs and rabbits we can donate some money. i still have to try to build a website. 

Stacy thank you for what u have done.

i read a post about worming and it saved our first Goat. Nanny Painted Boer.
so i especially am grateful it saved her life.

Patsy Toler


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

I went to donate today-but the donate button on your website seems to not be working. 

I have an e-mail I believe is yours, Stacy but I did not want to send the funds to someone else accidentally.

If you can PM me your e-mail I will be sure to save it for this time and next. 

Maybe you can look into why the donate button on the website is not operating??


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Did you get a reply or get the donate button to work?


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes I know its not working - dont know why so I dont know how to fix it. I only did it because people wanted to donate so Im not in any hurry to try and figure it out.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

we can still donate if we have her e-mail, which it was saved in my paypal. I just needed to confirm that it was hers. Now I know for the future too :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I fixed the button - not sure why it wasnt working but it looks to be working now.


----------

